# Looking to buy the Cherub / Eureka Mignon... but where from?



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello All,\\I've been lurking for a while and decided to join today. Having read many a post / review / etc. I've decided the Cherub is about the quality / feature / budget match that suits me best and barely gets past the significant other test.

So that said... after crazy amounts of searching it looks like the vendor with the best prices and good reviews is espressounderground (~£750). Prices seem to be highly variable on this model (the degree to which surprises me given it's domestic) .

Does anyone have a better suggestion? Anyone know any brick and mortar retailers in London (my research didn't turn up any)?

It looks like you can buy the Mignon about anywhere at a more consistent price point. If not I'll probably go with espressounderground.

Thanks and have a great weekend,

Jesse


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I can do you a Cherub for £750 delivered - let me know if you are interested. Andy


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

If WAF is an issue and you're already sold on the Cherub, the Ariete (AKA "Cherub Plus") is worth a look.

I was also after a Cherub until this man above made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I didn't have a demo in the metal first, just took it for granted that in terms of capabilities, E61 HX machines are much of a muchness and the higher price tags get you a few bells and whistles, perhaps a better fit and finish and maybe a little bit more provenance. I'll be posting up a mini review of the Ariete within the next week or so, since there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of first hand experience with it on the forums.

Expobar Leva HX also in the same price range, and a good contender. Not as nearly pretty as the Ariete IMO (though more so than the Cherub), but is quite a bit more compact which can help with domestic challenges.


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Mister Tad,

I must admit, I would indeed prefer the Ariete. A lovely machine. Not sure how much I can stretch the budget though. But if coffee bean could give me an idea of what was possible on the budget front there I would certainly think it over!

i looked at Exobar too, but think I would rather go with Fracino.

thanks for the info, much appreciated!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ariete £850 for forum members


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ariete £850 for forum members


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

That does sound interesting. I'll PM or email you.

Thanks again,

Jesse


----------

